# Make the Switch to APR from Stasis and Save 50%!



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

APR is inviting Stasis customers to switch to APR with excellent savings! By switching to an APR ECU Upgrade, you will have technical support from APR. You will not risk losing your ECU software forever should your vehicle need an update from Audi. You will have access to APR dealers across the world. You will be able to purchase APR hardware with matching APR staged performance ECU upgrades. You will be able to flash back to stock or other octane modes to take advantage of fuel grades available in your area!

If you have Stasis Engineering Engine Software you now have access to APR’s catalog of ECU Upgrades at 50% off the retail price of a single program. Additionally ECUs with APR’s EMCS Program Switching will be offered as fully loaded, up to an additional $604 value, at no additional charge! Please call for full details before booking an appointment!










Please note pricing applies to the USA only. For support outside of the USA, please call your local importers.


----------

